
Ask HN: Where would you go if HN shutdown for 1 month? - leak
From all the talks about HN lacking in many areas for some users, I was wondering where HN folks visit for quality content/comment/userbase?<p>Side question: Would you come back if it shutdown for a month?
======
tzaman
Nowhere in particular, but I'm sure as hell my productivity would boost :)

~~~
shanelja
I couldn't agree more, I waste countless potential working hours 'learning' on
HN that if this site closed down, I would probably cure cancer, invent "the
new X" and single handedly save the world in the first week with the spare
time I would have.

~~~
tzaman
Keep lying to yourself, I bet we'd find another distraction to justify
procrastination :D

~~~
shanelja
I couldn't agree more, I know that once I've read all of HN (which is really
to say the first 5 or 6 pages of top stories and new) I tend to head over to
Reddit or chat to someone on Skype or Facebook.

My day seems to be divided between minor distractions to keep me working, it's
no wonder I'm behind on my work!

------
DanielRibeiro
<http://www.reddit.com/r/hackernews> As long as everyone goes there, we can
make it work.

~~~
hisyam
Or <http://www.reddit.com/r/startups>

------
ger_phpmagazin
<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming>

------
alinajaf
Back to work!

------
cyphersanctus
I'd go to Reddit but reluctantly. Frankly I dont know of a good HN
replacement. I'd certainly be coming back each day to see if it's no longer
down.

~~~
rkwz
r/programming is good

~~~
drivebyacct2
No. It's not. Within the last two days, a comment was upvoted which implied
that a VM like the JVM was the same as a virtualization platform such as Xen
or KVM.

~~~
davidw
Also, there is a lot more of the "you're a fucking idiot" attitude on display
on Reddit. Mistakes like the one you cited do get downvoted and called out
here, but generally, you don't hear the "comic book guy" voice when reading
them out loud.

------
benologist
Don't know where I'd go but I didn't "come back" to many forums, slashdot,
digg or reddit when whichever one of us outgrew the other.

------
rdl
Quora and my facebook friends. Maybe a little bit of twitter with a select set
of people. A few private mailing lists. Some private IRC channels.

Same/better discussion (on the private lists), but not generally driven by
media articles.

Probably would come back after a month, but not after 3 months.

------
joshka
Outside

~~~
shell0x
Agreed :)

------
ojiikun
Despite going downhill continuously for half a decade, slashdot still gets the
job done for about 50% of the big stories that come thru HN.

For more startup-ish news, TechCrunch and GeekWire.

------
AYBABTME
I fall back to reddit/programming when I don't find anything interesting here.
I'd go there waiting for HN to come back, as I find r/p to be of lesser
quality than HN.

------
daledavies
I would be forced to go back to work :-(

------
elssar
Where would I go if HN shutdown for 1 month - reddit

Would I come back - definitely!

------
lutusp
Can I ask my own question? Is this more than a hypothetical inquiry?

> Would you come back if it shutdown for a month?

1\. Yes.

2\. That's not what "shutdown" means. "Suspend" is closer to the apparent
meaning.

~~~
leak
I'm more interested in seeing if there is something else out there. I haven't
figured out why I haven't really found anything else I like so I'm asking what
you like.

~~~
lutusp
The truth is there are few options that have HN's quality level, for various
reasons, one being its relatively small following.

At risk of igniting controversy (or generating more heat than light), I might
rank social media sites this way, from worst to best:

4Chan | Digg | Reddit | Slashdot | HN

Reasonable people may differ, of course. But I think there's little
controversy over the idea that, when a site becomes popular, its quality
necessarily declines -- unless there are barriers to membership.

~~~
masanqi
Wow, the real Paul Lutus is on Hacker News. :)

------
nshankar
Isn't it ironic that we have come to only 2 alternatives to Hacker News when
there are zillions of websites? Can this be a possibility of another website?

------
terhechte
I'd currently go to app.net. Finding news is more difficult, but the threads /
discussions there are of really high quality too.

------
sangupta
Back to work!

------
slav
I'd go on vacation or do more work ;) and sure I'd come back after a month!

------
hooande
#startups on freenode, and I would be back as soon as possible.

------
arethuza
Given all of the recent discussions about problems with HN I wonder whether
there would be any positive effects of actually choosing to shut it down for a
month?

I would certainly come back if it did shut down for a bit.

------
tocomment
I'd go to my grandmother's house in West Virginia.

------
PeterisP
Good old slashdot.

------
Kilimanjaro
Still waiting for nReduce News, or nN in short.

------
TomBeckman
www.dailyrotation.com - get the top 100 articles list

------
wilfra
Quora.

Or I might actually get some work done.

------
fakeer
I shall write an article "How not to go back to HN" and read it again and
again. Well, until HN wakes up.

------
olog-hai
I would go to a site where people know that "shut down" is spelled with two
words.

~~~
jgrahamc
According to Merriam Webster 'shutdown' has been used to mean the cessation of
activity since 1888 at least: <http://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/shutdown>, although M-W only has it as a noun.

Collins lists verb versions as well:
<http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/shutdown>

OUP also has it: <http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/shutdown>

~~~
gioele
Doesn't "shutdown" work like "login"?

"To shut down", "To log in" are verbs. "I will shut down my computer in 10
minutes", "Click on the key to log in".

"Shutdown" and "login" are action nouns. "The shutdown happened at midnight,
two hours after the planned deadline", "A problem occurred during the login
phase".

If that is the case, grand-parent would be right: the correct phrase should be
"if HN shut down for one month" (cfr. "after HN shutdown").

PS: obviously I am not a native English speaker.

